# New Golden Sun DS avatar and sig



## granville (Jun 8, 2009)

Well Golden Sun DS has been announced, so I guess it was high time I changed my sig. With my noob Gimp skills, I still managed to at least make this. So look at my new sig and avatar and tell me what you think. I managed to resize the art best I could. But the aspect ration was not rectangular enough. So I spliced part of the original art to make a longer backdrop, blended it into the middle image and added some words and the new GSDS logo. I've had this sig and avvy for a day now, but I wanted to see what everyone thought. I never change my sig anyways so it's a big deal. XD


----------



## Lubbo (Jun 8, 2009)

i love the sig i am also a golden sun huge fan


----------



## Splych (Jun 8, 2009)

Nicee. I know granville is a fan of Golden Sun. Remember you used to have an old Golden Sun Avatar.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 8, 2009)

Sweet man, I love it.....Very nice replacement for the previous ones!

I'm a great great GS fan aswell..however, I have a bit different style for personal avatars and sigs


----------



## Cavedude (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks wonderful mate ; )


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 8, 2009)

I love the avatar. The sig is cool but IMO needs work. What your going for is great but maybe get use to GIMP more and work on it.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 10, 2009)

i like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i cant even do those type of sigs.


----------

